# speakers



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

i got a 92 SE 5 speed.... the bose speakers were acting up when i got it so i went to a junk yard and just got lucky (i suppose) and found some. only problem was that the clips were wrong. anyway i had my friend hardwire them in, they make a REALLY annoying high pitch sqealing noise. so just about 2 min ago i got some off of ebay from an 89. ive heard by a ton of places that 89-94 are all the same. but ive also heard that 92-94 used differnt clips. just wondering if anyone knew about that. and if i cant use them i guess i got a pair from an '89 for sale lol.


----------



## reygarcia (Jan 19, 2004)

get rid of the bose. go with aftermarket.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

scrap the bose and go aftermarket. those noises are the signs that the whole system is going bad, piece by piece.


----------

